# Isle of Wight Fiat 500 Fun Run photos



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This weekend saw the Fiat 500 Fun Run take place on the Isle of Wight, organised by Harwoods Fiat. 61 (IIRC) cars turned up at the end, including 2 original 500s and 1 of only 200 Ferrari Fiat 500s!

It was an awesome day and an amazing weekend, the sun shone brightly for my entire stay and everyone really enjoyed themselves. I hope they do it again next year! Even the Islanders seemed to enjoy it, giving us waves and stopping to ask what was going on.

Here are some of my photos from the day, both of the cars and the scenery on the Isle of Wight.

First up though, an image of all of the cars at the end in full size. The image only shows 1 of the 3 rows of cars! Click the thumbnail below to see it;




























































































































































And then just some general scenery shots;


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Some simply stunning shots mate! well done! 

Love the beach shot and the Massey, they would have done well in the Mini comp for colours.


Thanks for posting.


Maxtor.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

^What Maxtor said :thumb:



Maxtor said:


> Love the beach shot and the Massey, they would have done well in the Mini comp for colours.


Funny, I thought that about the beach shot, but thought the MF (pun intended  ) was one for the current Decay mini-comp.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning pics mate looks like a great turn out


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> ^What Maxtor said :thumb:
> 
> Funny, I thought that about the beach shot, but thought the MF (pun intended  ) was one for the current Decay mini-comp.


Good point Parish. :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice. 

Bret


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! The turnout was as good as expected, but with the added bonus of the 2 originals and the Ferrari edition. Turns out the Ferrari one that turned up was being driven by a 360 owner who had his car in the garage and the 500 was his courtesy car. As are most of the Ferrari 500s.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

like the pics - looks like a great trip :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great shots. Love those little cars.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

bit of dust on your sensor there dude on some shots 

looks top day out, black 500 with the white compomotives? looks lovely

drew


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

buckas said:


> bit of dust on your sensor there dude on some shots
> 
> looks top day out, black 500 with the white compomotives? looks lovely
> 
> drew


The sensor is filthy at the minute, some of these have had big bits of dust removed from them in Photoshop but they're still bad. Going to get it cleaned properly soon.

The black car on the Compomotives belongs to a guy called Rob, top bloke, I love the way the car looks on them. I believe they're 18" wheels and the suspension he has can't be found on any other 500 at the minute!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

The beach looks great! The waterfall thing, I remember going their but cant remember the name of it, but it does have P.L.U.T.O (pipe line under the ocean) As far as I remember. Some really nice photos. Looks like a good day!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> The sensor is filthy at the minute, some of these have had big bits of dust removed from them in Photoshop but they're still bad. Going to get it cleaned properly soon.


buy one of these, works great on mine

http://www.visibledust.com/products3.php?pid=3

top bit of kit, can take it/do it anywhere aswell :thumb:


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice photographs, thanks for posting them. My girlfriend now really really wants me to change our Panda 100HP for a 500.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like good fun...you've done a great job with those photos :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Fantastic set of pics. Looks like a great event :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

siphoto said:


> Nice photographs, thanks for posting them. My girlfriend now really really wants me to change our Panda 100HP for a 500.


:lol: It does have that effect on people!
Thanks for all of the feedback guys, it's much appreciated :thumb:

Here are a few more for you;


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

lovely shots, how did you get the 3rd picture from the end ?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

The Zephyr at the petrol station? I was walking to the Fiat garage for the Fun Run briefing and saw it pull in. Waited to take a photo.

I just noticed that it's the same car that I then saw later on at the ending point, shown in the close up photo 2nd from the top!


----------

